# LOTR BFME2 LAN Problem



## Sheehan (Aug 16, 2010)

I just today picked up a copy of the 'Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2 - Collectors Edition', and the first thing I tried was to play Multiplayer with a friend who also got it today. We installed it just fine, clicked multiplayer and when inside the lobby, he can see my 'Nickname' and the games I create, but I cannot see his 'Nickname' or games. When he tries to join any of my games, an error appears:

"Join Failed - Connection Timed Out"

*So far, I've tried;*


Un-Blocking LOTR BFME2 in my Firewall's Exceptions.
Re-Installing LOTR BFME2.
None of which worked.

*Information;
*

Running Vista
Administrator on my Laptop


----------



## IXcrispyXI (Oct 23, 2010)

see if your nat settings on both computers are set to open not strict


----------



## Sheehan (Aug 16, 2010)

How would I go about doing that?


----------



## IXcrispyXI (Oct 23, 2010)

it will be your modems ip number just type that into your web browser ur modems/router type should come up and you can change it from there


----------



## adriana88brock (Oct 30, 2010)

same problem here


----------

